# Do we have a aftermarket aluminum radiator option?



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Im looking into replacing my seemingly failing oem plastic tanked pos radiator! Are we able to use one of the Mishimoto radiators? I have someone checking part #'s throughout vw and audi, but its been 2 weeks and the parts guy hasnt gotten back to me with anything yet. If so would it be possible to just get either the vr6 or 2.0t radiator cut off the bungs and weld them where they need to go and weld flat plate over the factory holes?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

mishimoto makes r32 and 2.0t radiators
http://www.mishimoto.com/volkswagen-performance-aluminum-radiators.html


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

a7xogg said:


> mishimoto makes r32 and 2.0t radiators
> http://www.mishimoto.com/volkswagen-performance-aluminum-radiators.html


Yes and can we use them?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yes and can we use them?


Im not sure about that. You might need a gti radiator support for a gti radiator


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

but it says GOLF option on the top right corner.
I sent them an email. Will post once i hear from them.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The only one we or I can try to use would be for the 04 or 08 r32. the bungs are on the right side, and I wrote down the measurements so when I get time Im going to measure the size of the oem to compare or just search for oem measurements.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

From what I have looked into I've seen the r32 rad part number matches the rabbit, but then after looking more I found a few differences... So I was a little worried about trying...
I believe a company called griffin custom radiators
Www.griffinrad.com


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> From what I have looked into I've seen the r32 rad part number matches the rabbit, but then after looking more I found a few differences... So I was a little worried about trying...
> I believe a company called griffin custom radiators
> Www.griffinrad.com


What differences did you find? If the oem radiators have the same part #'s between the rabbit and r32 then the mishimoto should fit.

I'll check out griffin too. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just after looking at oem part numbers some places I checked had different part numbers for the rabbit versus the r but some said it was the same.... So I got sketched about ordering it without verification


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Kevin, here is the info straight from Mishimoto

Eli,

Thanks for the E-mail

I believe we do offer this radiator. I have included a link to our website below.

http://www.mishimoto.com/volkswagen-golf-performance-aluminum-radiator-mk5-gti-06-09.html 

Please let me know if there is anything else I can help with.

Thanks,

Pat Muschamp
Mishimoto Automotive
302.762.4501


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Kevin, here is the info straight from Mishimoto
> 
> Eli,
> 
> ...


Did you mention we have a 5 cylinder not a 2.0t? I was told that the r32 will fit but I may have to make little mount extender tabs which is fine. Im gonna pull my radiator out of the jetta and take it over to the local shop and compare it to the r32 radiator that they have in and see.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Did you mention we have a 5 cylinder not a 2.0t? I was told that the r32 will fit but I may have to make little mount extender tabs which is fine. Im gonna pull my radiator out of the jetta and take it over to the local shop and compare it to the r32 radiator that they have in and see.


I replied back with that piece of info and this is what he wrote me back:
Eli,

I am not sure. I would check OEM part number prior to making a purchase.:screwy: 
Thanks,


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

HAHA Thats why I asked. Yes these guys work for a performance company but yet there is a reason they are in a cubicle answering your phone calls :thumbup: We are fairly certain the 08 r32 radiator will fit. the plumbing is on the same side as the rabbit and it looks to be the same size, so Im gonna order one and if it doesnt fit Ill sell it.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> HAHA Thats why I asked. Yes these guys work for a performance company but yet there is a reason they are in a cubicle answering your phone calls :thumbup: We are fairly certain the 08 r32 radiator will fit. the plumbing is on the same side as the rabbit and it looks to be the same size, so Im gonna order one and if it doesnt fit Ill sell it.


why don't you call them and ask for dimension and to verify the locations of those plumbing? >just to make sure.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well Im going to have HS Tuning order it for me, soo I'll have them ask. The mk4 r32 radiators plumbing is exact to the rabbit but its significantly different in demensions, but the mkvr32 also has the plumbing on the same side as the rabbit but its a hair taller. Im getting an r so Ill keep it for that if it doesnt fit the bunny, or I'll sell it like I said to figure something else out!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Well Im going to have HS Tuning order it for me, soo I'll have them ask. The mk4 r32 radiators plumbing is exact to the rabbit but its significantly different in demensions, but the mkvr32 also has the plumbing on the same side as the rabbit but its a hair taller. Im getting an r so Ill keep it for that if it doesnt fit the bunny, or I'll sell it like I said to figure something else out!


well, if it fits in R32, should fit in our car. We are talking about the same dimension vehicles


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I know itll fit with some gentle persuasion!  I have however received some pm's telling me it wont work, as I posted the same thing in other parts of the tex :screwy:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I honestly think it'll work... Because it has the same in and out. The only concern I had was the brackets as well. If you have a tig welder then you'll probably be ok with a little work. I know it made more sense to me that we would need a larger radiator than the gti because of the larger.5 liters lol...

If anything let me know how it goes because I've been wanting to get this done as well. And griffin radiators are pricey!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I honestly think it'll work... Because it has the same in and out. The only concern I had was the brackets as well. If you have a tig welder then you'll probably be ok with a little work. I know it made more sense to me that we would need a larger radiator than the gti because of the larger.5 liters lol...
> 
> If anything let me know how it goes because I've been wanting to get this done as well. And griffin radiators are pricey!


Ya itll work. It was confirmed last night. Its about a half inch thicker than our oem but thats fine because our tb is not positioned like the 2.0t and I have a tig,mig,stick, and a plasma cutter so I'll figure it out :laugh: Griffins are rediculousely expensive!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya itll work. It was confirmed last night. Its about a half inch thicker than our oem but thats fine because our tb is not positioned like the 2.0t and I have a tig,mig,stick, and a plasma cutter so I'll figure it out :laugh: *Griffins are rediculousely expensive*!


MADE IN USA>that is why. how much are they anyway?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> *MADE IN USA>that is why*. how much are they anyway?


How can you make that statement when you dont even know what Griffins cost :screwy: Mishi's come with no questions asked lifetime warranties!

But ya, start around $500 and a custom made radiator where you will probably have fitment issues, prob. ~$1k :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

these should wrok. we swapped on it before. BUT the take trimming even in the right fitment. took about an hour MORE then it should just to trim, bend and smash in there!
but WELL worth the price and they work great


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> these should wrok. we swapped on it before. BUT the take trimming even in the right fitment. took about an hour MORE then it should just to trim, bend and smash in there!
> but WELL worth the price and they work great


Yep thats about what I'm expecting! You swapped them into a mkv rabbit?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> How can you make that statement when you dont even know what Griffins cost :screwy: Mishi's come with no questions asked lifetime warranties!


I am basing it on better products and better built quality.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> I am basing it on better products and better built quality.


I wouldnt go that far.... If Griffin made better products with better quality, then they should be able to stand by their product longer than two years with a limited warranty... Like I said Mishimoto has a LIFETIME no questions asked warranty to the original purchaser! :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

griffins normal fit better.
i've used both in other cars.
but for the cost. mistimoto is good. they work well, no issues as of yet! just fitment is ehhh.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Griffin does make beautiful pieces!

Mishimoto however seems great "bang for your buck"

Griffin will make anything, any size, and all

Pricey and brilliantly made.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Kevin, I would go with Griffin. It is just the fact that their stuff is custom made; that way I don't have to worry about cutting this, or welding that, or shaving this. Makes life easy; especially on a memorial weekend:laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Nah I'm good. I dont want to spend 700$ on a radiator and get it months from now. I agree they make good stuff, BUT I got my Mishi today for just over $300 and I have a life time warranty! I am getting a mkv r32 so if it looks as if a little shaving and what not wont do the trick Ill just put it into the r, and then inquire a custom Griffin :thumbup: I dont mind welding, grinding etc, I feel thats part of building a car:beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

id use the mitimoto as well. works great, used one on our 1lap race car... 5650 miles 11races 23 tanks of gas, 156mph top speed in 7 days....i think it was tested juuuusssttt fine!:laugh:


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

im lost, which one will most likely fit.....the 04 or 08 r32 rad?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

dmgraz said:


> im lost, which one will most likely fit.....the 04 or 08 r32 rad?


The 08 :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure this warranty is only on non modified radiators to original owners even brackets may void things out...

Just saying, warranty is prob your last concern unless it is made for you...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm sure this warranty is only on non modified radiators to original owners even brackets may void things out...
> 
> Just saying, warranty is prob your last concern unless it is made for you...


Nope :thumbup: Talked to them about it on the phone. Mishi said they stand by their product no questions asked. I told them that I would have to modify the brackets and a few things here and there, and they said that is acceptable and will not null warranty as long as it does not render the radiator useless, they even said they had warrantied "things" that were once complete radiators! You just provide sn and warranty info and return a Mishi radiator in any cond. and if you are the orig. owner it will be replaced :beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Nope :thumbup: Talked to them about it on the phone. Mishi said they stand by their product no questions asked. I told them that I would have to modify the brackets and a few things here and there, and they said that is acceptable and will not null warranty as long as it does not render the radiator useless, they even said they had warrantied "things" that were once complete radiators! You just provide sn and warranty info and return a Mishi radiator in any cond. and if you are the orig. owner it will be replaced :beer:


This is awesome! Great to know companies out there that really believe in their work that much!

Now do it take tons of pictures...
And then I'll follow suit!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> This is awesome! Great to know companies out there that really believe in their work that much!
> 
> Now do it take tons of pictures...
> And then I'll follow suit!


We'll see I dont own a camera so it depends on id I do it myself or with some buddies. Ill take some pics either way :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Camera phone? I'll pm you my number if you'd be willing to text them to me


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Camera phone? I'll pm you my number if you'd be willing to text them to me


Lol ya a camera phone, a poopy one, I lost my evo at a party! What I've been doing is taking pics emailing them to myself and uploading on here. Im gonna mock everything up on the jetta fitment wise, and then make the brackets or just swap over the whole front clip! We'll see im looking to start this some time in June as I'm on a 21 day work binder with 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also my dad brought up a good time saving tip a min. ago when he was watching me tuck and tidy the bay.. He suggested I wait till I get my oil cooler, and c2 intake mani and do it all at once. I shall see, running the car hard and doing alot of autox seems to really be taking a toll on the cooling of this motor! I can tell the motor is working overtime to keep the temps where they need to be, so I want the Mishi in there at least to help a little, tho the oil cooler is going to be my savior!lol And once the cooling is takin care of I want to do at least one mid ohio run this year and really get into tracking it next year!


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

damn, gonna be sick. definitely post up some pics or a diy cause im interested as well. big ups for the find.:beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

In for results!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sad to say it will work, but not without cost! The r32 radiator is 3 inches taller than the oem rabbit radiator, tho the part #'s from vw are the same :screwy: so I'm not sure how that works, but anyways on we go! 

Ok first thing is it is almost an inch wider than oem which is not a problem as you have about 2" extra left on the left side. What the problem seems to be is with this extra height you have to lose the skid plate which I'm not willing to do, unless its ok to run without it? you can modify it and cut out a rectangle hole for the radiator to poke out but then your exposing it to possible road damage. Im going to think about what I want to do, but kinda leaning toward sending it back for the mk4 option since its only 1 inch taller than ours and .03 inches wider than the r32 radiator, they both are the same width and have the same in and outs as the rabbit oem, plus I can keep the skid plate.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

sounds like a lot of work


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well turns out I had pensy measure his radiator for me and its 18" tall, my oem is only 16.15" tall :screwy: Another option is to buy the votex lip from ecs and then taper the skid plate and just get some hefty wheel spacers and raise it .25"! The only modification needed so far is to take some sand paper and sand off .01" off of the in & outs! thats it so far in terms of mods, The golf one looks to not need any modification but the place I got it from promises me the golf option listed on Mishimoto's website will not work??? I dont see why not?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hmmmm... Keep us informed dude, I'm needing a radiator upgrade soon, and you're kinda pioneering it for us haha.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

csf radiator makes a decent quality oem uprade. I got one of those to go into the jetta :thumbup:


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

your not talking about that plastic shield thats oem, your talking about a real metal skid plate right?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

dmgraz said:


> your not talking about that plastic shield thats oem, your talking about a real metal skid plate right?


 I am talking about the plastic sheild, I did not get to buy a metal one before ecs went on huge backorder :thumbup: I am not understanding the question in your question tho?? :sly: 

I guess my question to you is whats the difference in having the plastic or the steel in this case? 

I will most likely have to make a rectangle cutout and this will protrude ~.25-.5", but the votex lip sits lower than the oe so it should be good, plus I can make a metal cover for the radiator part that sticks out and rivet that to the skid plate. Im just worried about possible damage from road debris, or the lady pulling up to a store doing the, "ok im in the space because I heard a long scrape and my tires hit the sidewalk"


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Kevin, i just saw this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5108182-New-Audi-s3-Intercooler-(For-Sale) 
I don't know if it will fit your car.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Kevin, i just saw this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5108182-New-Audi-s3-Intercooler-(For-Sale)
> I don't know if it will fit your car.


 Ya they fit I test fit an apr one last summer for the gti :thumbup: I just ran into a old retired principal at Autozone.... Guess what he drove......... 








A silver R8  I asked him to drive across the lot to my store so we can shoot some photo's of it next to my car and poop like that, and he got all weird like I was gonna steal it!lol No mods, tho it has a miltek exhaust on it.... I asked and he said he bought the way it is... It was dsg, I asked if he tracks it and he said no that its never been over 60mph :facepalm: I questioned weather or not he knows exactly what he is driving and he got pissed at me  I then asked if he could launch it and Ill shoot a small video with my phone.... Well he said no and rolled away :banghead: The miltek sounds like sex on that v8 at rolling grandpa speeds :laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

old fart (no offense) with an R8! And on top of it, he has a miltek exhaust, and drives


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> old fart (no offense) with an R8! And on top of it, he has a miltek exhaust, and drives


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

i was just gonna say take that garbage off. Half the time it takes to do an oil change is wasted on removing and installing it. Had it off for more than a year now and im as low as you can go on koni coils.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ya but it just takes once for a piece of a tire, road debris really, to go up in there and cause severe damage. Ill entertain the idea of keeping it off, but my plan was to do brake cooling ducts like nls did on the r32. It should squeeze in there retaining the skid plate, its only an inch longer than the non S radiators :thumbup:


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Bumping this up for a solid recommendation


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

aquino said:


> Bumping this up for a solid recommendation


If you can find one the Mishimoto r32 one works. Once my hand is healed I'll do a install on it.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I sold the first one to a local for his r32. Bought a second through a vendor, not eBay so hopefully this one works a little better. AFAIK the MKV R32 Mishimoto radiator is the only retail option. Anything else would be expensive and custom. I paid 225$ shipped for mine.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

haven't been on this thread for a while. How is the project coming along?
I haven't done much for my car, except UM tune.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> haven't been on this thread for a while. How is the project coming along?
> I haven't done much for my car, except UM tune.


It fits. I get hand surgery tomorrow so once I'm done with healing I'll do the install. It's very simple really it took 2 hours to install on the R32

I also want to wait till I have the cash to pick up those new hoses from ie.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

GL with the surgery, silicone will bring it together well


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

aquino said:


> GL with the surgery, silicone will bring it together well


I think I'm keeping the car cw, so in that case I wish IE made white hoses.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I think I'm keeping the car cw, so in that case I wish IE made white hoses.


 They would be such a bitch to keep clean though.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DerekH said:


> They would be such a bitch to keep clean though.


 Ya, that's the downside.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

aquino said:


> opcorn:


Mishimoto is making r32 radiators again. Buy one and swap em out. They work :beer:


----------

